# Buddy Duke Calls



## TNtransplant (Aug 20, 2009)

Anybody know if he is still making calls or where I can find one? Thanks


----------



## clent586 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck with your adventure! You can find them every couple of years or so. That is dang near the holy grail of duck calls friend.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah i know ive got a few of them just trying to find some more before they become like the Taylor Made calls. I blow a Buddy Duke and a Mike McClemore they're what i hunt with and love 'em.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 20, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> Yeah i know ive got a few of them just trying to find some more before they become like the Taylor Made calls. I blow a Buddy Duke and a Mike McClemore they're what i hunt with and love 'em.



I know I don't have to tellyou to hold onto those jewels............but if you drop them I hope I am close behind..............buddy!! I saw a Buddy Duke and some McClemores on ebay a while back. This dude was selling some GOOD calls. Some Dennisons, Chick Majors, Taylors. He must have been in a bad way.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 20, 2009)

If you are looking for a lesser known, but great Duck call maker- I recommend Eddie Cribb of Sumter,SC. 

Great calls. Hard to find.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 20, 2009)

I got a bunch of McClemores i grew up not to far from him I love his calls bought 2 on ebay last week. Yeah there not going anywhere not in my life time anyway. Im trying to start making some you know anybody around here that makes them.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 20, 2009)

Nitro, does this guy your talking about have a website im always in the market for a good duck call.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 20, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> Nitro, does this guy your talking about have a website im always in the market for a good duck call.



Not that I know of. I will TRY to find his phone number. He is hard to reach...but worth the effort.

What about Doc Hull?? He is an excellent callmaker- 

www.doccalls.com

I highly recommend his calls if you don't have one.


----------



## TNtransplant (Aug 20, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Not that I know of. I will TRY to find his phone number. He is hard to reach...but worth the effort.
> 
> What about Doc Hull?? He is an excellent callmaker-
> 
> ...



Ive got a doc call a suzie model Im thinking of ordering one of his fancy calls they're like pieces of furniture, Thanks for the help send all the information you got I appreciate it.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 20, 2009)

*D.D. Hull*

Doc makes a great call. I happen to have a few...................

The Ironwood Special and the spalted Sycamore 2-D are personal favorites.

The far left call is an old one. One of Doc's original Cocabola "Budweiser" callers...


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 20, 2009)

TNtransplant said:


> Anybody know if he is still making calls or where I can find one? Thanks



Sure would like to know more about this Buddy Duke. Where's he from and was he ever a Delta employee?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Aug 20, 2009)

DeweyDuck said:


> Sure would like to know more about this Buddy Duke. Where's he from and was he ever a Delta employee?


He is from Tennessee, doubt he worked for Delta, and the likelyhood of any of us getting our hands on his calls are slim.


----------



## browning84 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Doc makes a great call. I happen to have a few...................
> 
> The Ironwood Special and the spalted Sycamore 2-D are personal favorites.
> 
> The far left call is an old one. One of Doc's original Cocabola "Budweiser" callers...



The 4th call from the left is that the Special you are talking about, that Mexican Ironwood is a cool wood; it’s got a lot going on in the grain. That’s a nice call.


----------

